# "Wobbly" Livebearers



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Alot of the time when I go into a fish or pet store, and not just the chains but respectable ones as well, I see wobbly livebearers, mainly mollies, platies, and swords. The just sorta stay in one place and wobble, as if they were a wiggling saw. What exactly is this?


----------



## Plant_Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

They are most likely females. I seen my females wobble when they are giving birth or about to. They will stay in one spot(usually a protected spot) and wiggle untl the fry emerge!


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

But I mean, even males. I've seen tanks full of mollies wobbling around in one place. At the same time.
With wobbly swimming. It can't be healthy, right?


----------



## Plant_Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm, have you I would say swim bladder but I dont think swim bladder causes wobbliness. I can only account for why females will do this. Im sorry I cant be too much help with this matter!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Swim bladder is not a disease, but an internal organ. It is often prone to being damaged. Fish with damaged swim bladder cannot keep up with their buoyancy and will have a tendency to float upside-down.

What are your water parameters? When was the last time you added a new fish? What is the size of your tank? What are the other occupants of the tank? What food do you feed them? All these questions are relevant to know what is behind this strange behavior.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually, I'm referring to alot of livebearers I see in stores. :angel: 

And it's not just in chain stores with crummy water, but in even some of the local "respected" stores.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't be swim bladder defect and if it were, then most of them will be struggling to keep themselves from floating upside-down. Something is wrong with their water parameters that would make them swim sluggishly(or rather wobbly). I would prefer not to buy them if I see anything wrong with the way they move.:wink2:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Most live bearers like a little salt in their water, mollies, platies, ect. Also, water temperature affects them. Or maybe, jammin' to the song "Good Golly Miss Mollie". lol


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

If any of you still go to chain stores, like Petco, look at the mollies.
They'll ALL be wobbling. :shock:


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

yea ive seen this im not sure what the exact cause is but its normally fatal and i think its realated to poor water parameters and low heat


----------

